# BRP car guide for the Newbie needed



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

Ok all, I'm the newbie here and I need a guide to these things!  

If you can help me out post it here! 

What are the differences in the cars?  

What is the difference between 1st and second generation cars? They look similar to me. 

What type of hop ups are available? 

Can you upgrade a version 1 to 2 or another type of car/truck?  

What is your favorite set up?

What type of electronics are normally used? 

What type of racing are each car best suited for?

And if you can think of any other questions I may not have asked! Answer those too please! 


Here's my situation, I am only a year into this hobby, and last years winter season I spent driving RC18MT, M18, and A Scalpel.

I had looked into buying a "Bud car" but everyone (at my LHS) insisted they were "junk" and the 1/18th Scalpel was brand new... I now know that Scalpel=Junk, M18, and RC18 = need more money!  

I was supposed to race outdoor 1/10th this year but did not have the time once my daughter was born! So lo and behold I had 10th scale to trade, I ended up with two very old, but one was never even raced SC 18's (thanks wilkie!)

And here the plan is hatched: :devil: 

I am going to "hide" exactly what kind of car these are, during the first few nights of racing open class up here. I know these cars will kick butt, I have proven it on my own basement RCP road course. I also have a friend that is going to help! 

How to "hide" them you ask? Well that's a good problem, but I think I have it licked. Step one. Never EVER, take the body off unless in pits. Step two. Fly micro chopper in pits, it makes people avoid me like the plague! :woohoo: 

So to summarize, I need the skinny on these cars. I know nothing of them, Thread searches reveal a whole lot of mumbo jumbo, too much to wade through. And what is up with this slot car motor thing? are those the 16D's?
How can I get a 370 to fit this older car, does bud make an upgrade kit?

Hopefully This thread will get filled! and others can do the same as I will, which is..... Convert the unbelievers! LOL


By the way, I have dealt with bud on Ebay for 18T parts, and would not ever hesitate in dealing with him again. Bud if you read this, every one in my 18T class up here F E A R S the BRP bumper on my truck  beep beep... vrooom!

So whatcha' say? provide some info for a slightly crazy guy?

Thanks, Jim
:wave:


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

Brps Are Great Tell Ur Lhs They Dont Know What There Talking About


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

go to the BRP web site:
http://www.brpracing.com/

Call the BRP phone number and speak to a BRP pro. They can hook you up with the latest conversion kit. (I would recommend the SC-18 V2M with the 370 motor) - you may even get to talk to Bud!

The only hop up you will need (if you don't already have it) is the rear diff set-up. 

To answer your other questions:
What is your favorite set up? - depends on the track - give us some info - oval, road, type of carpet, type of traction used at track ect...

What type of electronics are normally used? 
I use Airtronics M8 with DSM and the micro receiver, Tekin B1 ESC, and Futaba 9602 servo. BUT any quality electronics will work well, this is just my preference.

What type of racing are each car best suited for?
We race indoor on carpet ovals and road in winter and run on asphalt in the summer. The BRP is suited for racing! It was designed by a world champ to race!

I have been racing BRP since 2003, and to date have broken 2 parts - due to my poor driving -- not because of weak quality. 

Look at the Tangs Tips thread - this will give you all the info that has been compiled by the large BRP racing group in Northern Ohio. If you feel like a road trip from MI - we would love to race with you! We have a few from the MI area that come and race in our series.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Redialbutton, You can't go wrong with a BRP. I raced one for the first time this spring on a roadcourse.(My 7year olds SC18v1) I was hooked. I now have 7 BRP's. My kids and I have raced 5 BRP cars all summer long and my son has been racing his since he was 4 years old. He has hit everything from Pittsburgh to Cleveland very hard and I've yet to replace a broken BRP part. If the cars you have are original SC18 V1's with out ball diffs and you want to upgrade you might be further ahead to buy one of Bud's new V2M racer kits. It is set up with big block power,has ball diff, bearing front wheels, newer tire compounds and wider rear tires. He has them for a pretty unbelievable price. Call Bud and I'm sure he can set you up with everything you need.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

These guys got You covered. 

If it is Wilkie from Mi those are the old SC18 We have 2 new upgrades since that car which came out in 2001. The SC18V2 and now the SC18V2M.
The latest handles just like a 1/12th scale car.
You should be able to stick with the Scalpels if You able to run the 16D on 6 cell.
Give Me a call (440) 988-4398 after 10:00 est.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> These guys got You covered.
> 
> Give Me a call (440) 988-4398 after 10:00 est.


Make sure you call him after 10:00am!!! I think they put Bud to bed after 9:00pm!!! :devil:  :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You got that right


----------



## redialbutton (Apr 12, 2007)

*What times?*

Hey bud how late in the day can I call ya?

I work from 9am till 6pm 


Jim


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

After 6:00 is fine if I'm home. Give a try


----------

